# Exception beim versenden einer Mail



## Generic1 (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze JavaMail und bekomme folgenden Fehler beim versenden:


```
Exception class MailSender: org.springframework.mail.MailSendException; nested exceptions (1) are:
Failed message 1: com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPSendFailedException: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first
```

bei folgendem Code:


```
public void sendRegistrationEmail() {
        try {
            final SimpleMailMessage smm = new SimpleMailMessage();
            smm.setText("Das soll der email- Test sein, mein erster!!!!");
            smm.setTo("my.mail@web.de");
            mailSender.send(smm);
            }
        catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Exception class MailSender: " + e);
            }
        }
```

Weiß jemand was da falsch läuft?
lg


----------



## Murray (13. Aug 2010)

Vermutlich ein Autorisierungs-Problem. Über welchen Provider lieferst Du die Mail denn ab?


----------



## FArt (13. Aug 2010)

Must issue a STARTTLS command first - Google-Suche


----------



## homer65 (13. Aug 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir:
javax.mail.MessagingException: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. 5sm505 - Spring Community Forums


----------

